# Birthday Wishes



## ProudSquire

Let's celebrate the birth of our beloved members! 

Edit:

Happy birthday

Padmaiyangar and Kryten!!

Live long and strong. Also, remember, if there's beef, don't carve the cow.


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday 

Draenen and An4kin!!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Django!!


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Gustaw!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Jlouden, FlyMe and Taviyamato!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Warren!!

:trp::trp::trp:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Eliana!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Jprice, Sachs and LindenLea!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

DiscographyRameau!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Requiescat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Serenade!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vivaciouswagnerian!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Pizzicato and Patricio Madrigal Cauduro!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SwedishCheese and Starless_Eyes!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GoneBaroque!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Kurkikohtaus

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Silky!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

The_unexpected!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Lexophile!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

ArthurBrain and Alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Nfrancoisa!!

:cheers:


----------



## clavichorder

My birthday was April 3rd. For some reason it isn't listed on the site.


----------



## ProudSquire

clavichorder said:


> My birthday was April 3rd. For some reason it isn't listed on the site.


Damn. I hope I didn't miss it. I normally check regularly. :]

Happy a very belated birthday wish, Clavichorder.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Musique_Girl!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Frederik Magle!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

Cruentus!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Emiellucifuge!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jib and An Die Freude!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sopisue and Sergio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy Birthday

D.SCH.!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Marios!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

Xretrojapan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

Scented Letters!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jimread!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Prodromides

Thank you, The Proud Squire.

Of the forums with which I'm a registered member, only Talk Classical offers birthday greetings. :trp:


----------



## ProudSquire

You're welcome.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MichaelSolo, Megtutu and Rania!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Santo DiPiazza and Zekyjr!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Charismatictadpole!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Z9kd3d9, Editor and Xerryta!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*O tanjō-bi omedetōgozaimasu*

Paulguterl and Lance!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*O tanjō-bi omedetōgozaimasu*

Krummhorn and Laura Antonia K!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Camilla and Quadruplefugue!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn

TheProudSquire said:


> *O tanjō-bi omedetōgozaimasu*
> 
> Krummhorn and Laura Antonia K!!!


Thanks :tiphat: for the wishes. It was a great day, although I had to work this morning ... my church gig of course. 
Even at age 65, the best days are yet to come . It's been one hell of a great ride so far .

Kh ♫


----------



## Taggart

Happy Birthday

Ingenue


----------



## Ingélou

Oh how lovely - surprise! 
Thank you very much, spouse.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ingenue!!

And for the many more years to come. :cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Happy birthday, Ingenue! As the old country song says, I hope you dance!


----------



## Kieran

Happy birthday, Ingenue! I hope Taggart spoilt ya rotten!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!

:cheers: here's for a long and healthy life.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Urbandryad!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Tro shink!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

C. Mario Pizarro and Truvianni!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sinfonia Espansiva

:cheers:


----------



## JohannesBrahms

My birthday was yesterday. Y'all probably don't care, though, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## ProudSquire

JohannesBrahms said:


> My birthday was yesterday. Y'all probably don't care, though, just thought I'd mention it.


I'm sorry that you feel that way, but I can assure you that it's not true. Now, I check the forums regularly, but I didn't see any notification of your birthday on the forums. Maybe you have it set to not show up on the board? Another likely scenario is that I was bit careless and managed to miss it somehow, in that case, you have my sincerest apologies and I'll try to be more vigilant in the future.

As the saying goes, better late than never!!

*A Very Happy Belated Birthday Wish to:*

Johannes Brahms!!

:cheers: :trp:


----------



## JohannesBrahms

TheProudSquire said:


> I'm sorry that you feel that way, but I can assure you that it's not true. Now, I check the forums regularly, but I didn't see any notification of your birthday on the forums. Maybe you have it set to not show up on the board? Another likely scenario is that I was bit careless and managed to miss it somehow, in that case, you have my sincerest apologies and I'll try to be more vigilant in the future.
> 
> As the saying goes, better late than never!!
> 
> *A Very Happy Belated Birthday Wish to:*
> 
> Johannes Brahms!!
> 
> :cheers: :trp:


No, I don't have it set up to show my birthday. I didn't know you could do that. I mainly just didn't really expect anybody to worry about it, I'm not upset about that. So, there was no need to apologize, it really wasn't your fault.

Thank you, anyway!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Emilys, TwoTree and Beatles!!!

:cheers: and once more a lengthy and prosperous life. :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Margaret and TappySid!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tsubomi!!

Who has not been active for a long time, so, where ever you are I hope you're having a good day! 

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

klavierspieler

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CrazyHorse

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

TheSonicSpectrum

Who hasn't been active for quite some time now, nevertheless, today I celebrate in your absence.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Motoboy

Won't you come out and join us? Pleas!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Zeugma and LaciDeeLeBlanc!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

Daniel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

Daddo75!!

Who has been out of commission for the longest, maybe ever! Nevertheless, Happy birthday!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sunada and MrPlayerismus!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Transylvania!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sparky!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Hufrienac, Snofligak, Jostam, Daclafoy and Oblivion!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Feathers!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sqwrm!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Adam62385 and Trillian!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kezza!!!

:cheers:


----------



## belfastboy

WAS MY BIRTHDAY LAST WEDNESDAY - NO ONE WISHED ME BEST WISHES ...SNIFF SNIFF....annoyed!


----------



## ProudSquire

belfastboy said:


> WAS MY BIRTHDAY LAST WEDNESDAY - NO ONE WISHED ME BEST WISHES ...SNIFF SNIFF....annoyed!


O_O!!

I'm sorry for missing your glorious day, but I didn't see a notification for your birthday show up on the forum board. Make sure that you enable it to do so, otherwise, well, I won't be able to see it. 

With that said

*A Belated Happy Birthday Wish to You!!*

Belfastboy!!!

:cheers: :trp:


----------



## belfastboy

TheProudSquire said:


> O_O!!
> 
> I'm sorry for missing your glorious day, but I didn't see a notification for your birthday show up in the forum board. Make sure that you enable it to do so, otherwise, well, I won't be able to see it.
> 
> With that said:
> 
> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Belfastboy!!!
> 
> :cheers: :trp:


oh..thanks!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ltburgundy and Luisquiros!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Herkku and Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

belfastboy said:


> WAS MY BIRTHDAY LAST WEDNESDAY - NO ONE WISHED ME BEST WISHES ...SNIFF SNIFF....annoyed!


Hey, I did! Well, it was in the Current Listening topic, but still, I raise another glass of herb tea in your honor! (Literally, I'm doing that now.)


----------



## belfastboy

Manxfeeder said:


> Hey, I did! Well, it was in the Current Listening topic, but still, I raise another glass of herb tea in your honor! (Literally, I'm doing that now.)


Thank you! I did see it - I thought I replied!


----------



## belfastboy

Happy Birthday Claudio Abbado!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Woodley6453!! Though I don't think he's with us anymore. :}

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Dan Padilla and Ben!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Edders05 and our very own *ComposerOfAvantGarde*!!!!

:cheers: :trp::guitar:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thank you very much, TheProudSquire! 
I don't know if I'll be doing anything today other than working, but one of my friends (who I recently reintroduced to Doctor Who) knitted me a very colourful scarf just over 3 metres long very similar to the scarf Tom Baker wore as The Doctor! That was a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Kieran

I loved that scarf on Tom Baker! 

Happy birthday, CoAG! Hope you have a great day...


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GothicBard!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you very much, TheProudSquire!
> I don't know if I'll be doing anything today other than working, but one of my friends (who I recently reintroduced to Doctor Who) knitted me a very colourful scarf just over 3 metres long very similar to the scarf Tom Baker wore as The Doctor! That was a wonderful surprise!


Just an update, hope you don't mind, got an awesome gift from MaestroViolinist that came in the mail today of Victor Borge in concert, definitely my favourite comedian and an amazing musician!  Thank you, MV! :kiss:


----------



## ProudSquire

Not at all, you're more than welcome to post, update in this thread for as long as you'd like. I'd like to see more people extend birthday wishes to other members, of course, if they feel like doing so. The more the merrier! :trp:

One, two, three claps for MV for being awesome. I'm glad you like your gift, ComposerOAG! :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SiegendesLicht and RhetoricRhino!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bix

I normally send a PM, but I'll post on here instead.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Organpiper61 and ChamberNut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Themasteroffools, AnthonyAthletic and EberlyK!!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

AnthonyAthletic!!!

:cheers:

You didn't show up for some reason yesterday, but alas, you are here now. So, :cheers: :}


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well my birthday will take a long time.. because it happened in january and this happened around march.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tony Vella!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cnote11 and Jash!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rock_ape, Scespean, Plahiebes, Foufeard, Besmebraf, Nevohteeb, and Miz!!!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Pliesmund, Blouvey, Brian Turner and commator!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Yano_07, Dripleatrean and Bupac!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nadia and Hesoos!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

RonPrice and Trazom!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Faraway!!!

Who's indeed very far away.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PowerBooks!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bongos!!!

Hope you return someday.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tblo163!!

They are currently on a leave of absence.

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Happy Birthday

JeffN! :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Here are a few more. :]

*Happy Birthday*

sirder, naclosagc, Brandon Cullen, Luke34!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Montanan, Avguste and Fluidfixed!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bix

Happy Birthday Mahlerian

Best wishes!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bix said:


> Happy Birthday Mahlerian
> 
> Best wishes!


A few months late, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Bix

Mahlerian said:


> A few months late, but thanks anyway!


Apologies, our queen has a second birthday so why don't you have one and share it with Schuman.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mattd, Johnbull and Amzor!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PianoMan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> PianoMan!!!
> 
> :cheers:


That's my friend! An old friend on turntable.fm.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy birthday to the King*

King-Tim!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kg4fxg!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Moosmann, CrazyViolesque and Webjay!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Brotagonist and Sardine!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Leporello87!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

FrauMozart!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Jwags818, DABTSAR and Ravndal!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Celloman

My birthday was August 15th...you totally missed it!








:lol:


----------



## ProudSquire

Celloman said:


> My birthday was August 15th...you totally missed it!
> View attachment 23039
> 
> 
> :lol:


Sorry, Celloman. Though I did check on the 15th to see if notification of someone's birthday was up, it's possible that I may have missed yours. 

A bit late but,

A happy belated birthday wish to you!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ravndal

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> Jwags818, DABTSAR and Ravndal!!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you 

...............


----------



## Celloman

TheProudSquire said:


> A happy belated birthday wish to you!!!
> 
> :cheers:


You just totally made my day! Thanks! Just be sure and remember my birthday the next time around.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

JimLochner, Teapeagroy and Darvaleth!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lithium!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tuskuspeas, Smeaqapuc, Sluciekov and Kreacho!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Triqiegrac and Bassoonist Student!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PianoXtreme!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Violinista!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Herbstlied and Cassidy!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

James Poole!!!

:cheers:

Where-ever you are!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mamascarlatti and Welsh Classical Fan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

latam!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Artisan!!!

Where-ever you might be, I hope you're enjoying this joyous occasion.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tom Martin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Joachimbrackx!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

D Minor!!! aka Kv466



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Donaldreed!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mtmailey and Luismsoaresmartins!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bix!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Adamjthompson!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Quaverion!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Brandon!!!

:cheers:


----------



## mstar

I've been dreading November 6th. No need to say more, Tchaikovskians.

WHY COULDN'T IT BE MAY 7 COMING UP INSTEAD?? 

Oh well.... *Anyway, my birthday is June 13.* Would that be considered upcoming or belated?


----------



## ProudSquire

mstar said:


> I've been dreading November 6th. No need to say more, Tchaikovskians.
> 
> WHY COULDN'T IT BE MAY 7 COMING UP INSTEAD??
> 
> Oh well.... *Anyway, my birthday is June 13.* Would that be considered upcoming or belated?


Both! :]

A happy belated birthday wish to you, mstar!!!

Also,

*Happy Birthday*

Wojil, Miklahouk and Free Man!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Dreflieg, Schumann and Sunnyyuan!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CarterJohnsonPiano!!!

:cheers:


----------



## mstar

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to GOOGLE!!!!!!*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DavidW!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Saxoboe!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasazi!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SenorTearduct!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Xuantu, Classicist and Phidias!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Beethoven_fan92!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Hlolli!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Matthewbaker83!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Itywltmt, Midwalesmature!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PrimoUomo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## violadude

No one remembered my birthday! :'(


----------



## Bix

violadude said:


> No one remembered my birthday! :'(


I've been off sick, I would have remembered.

Happy Burfday too uuuu, Happy Burfday too uuuu, Hapty Burfday dear dude of the viola!!! Happy Burfday to uuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> No one remembered my birthday! :'(


Sorry! But it isn't visible in your profile. Still!

Happy (belated) birthday wishes. Hope you had a nice one! :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

violadude said:


> No one remembered my birthday! :'(


Sorry, Violadude. :}

A happy belated birthday wish to you. :cheers:

Also:

*Happy Birthday*

DTut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Siegfried and Leonora!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Edmond-Dantes!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Barry and Denis!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jani!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Schuberkovich!!!

:cheers:


----------



## jani

Happy Birthday Franz Listz!

Thanks for transcribing the greatest music ever as piano versions!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Yoshi!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ronev, Flougrikon and RebLem!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Foushous and Smosceneas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Pia234no!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

IchGrolleNicht!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Winterreisender

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> IchGrolleNicht!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Terrific username! Shame I've never seen this member


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MelodicDreamer!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kbmanonymous!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ispin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Faell!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Texasgirl!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tré!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Aksel and Rinaldino!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kontrapunctus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Kontrapunctus!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you! It's too bad we have to get older in order to have one.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Aquinas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ddiggs and Tchaikovskyisgreat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mitch6711!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rstrub!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Meaghan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## mstar

I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY BIRTHDAY!!! (June 13) :lol:

Well, my *half*birthday is December 13.... Still pretty far off....


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Zaximillian!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Astus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gneiss, AxelvonBylow, Mitchell and Zambrotta11!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Souhayl and Dolce!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Satire and Herr Direktor!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Xiangyu!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Klilafuge!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday* to *my fabulous John*, 
aka *Taggart*. 
I won't announce how old you are, but rest assured - 
I do still *need you* 
and I will still *feed you*! :kiss:









*Lavender's blue, dilly dilly,
Lavender's green;
You are my King, dilly dilly;
I am your Queen...*
_
Have a wonderful day, with many happy returns._


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Taggart!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

And once more!

*Happy Birthday*

Earl Marsden and Guyjin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vlmt!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Biglu!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Joseph and Mrviolaman!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fortissimo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Somnifer, Alex-ambulance-voice and Irfan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Iolanthe and Yukaweber!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gurn Blanston, FrankGC, Arpeggio and Dgmusic!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

KScott, Cyclops and KenHimura!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crudblud!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Itullian

Happy birthday crud!!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Linz and StevenOBrien!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cw4257!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

HarryAmon and Kostiantyn!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lostworldhelp and lricardo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Drew93!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday*, Marriage-of-Taggart-and-Ingélou -

Today (29th December) is our *Ruby Wedding Anniversary*...









Thank you, John, for forty happy dancing years. :kiss:


----------



## Aramis

Were you not jealous when Taggart held hands with Anne of Green Gables for that photo?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ghiebex and Xiemeng!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Xesnipriv, Criebriesnas, Bromec, Cheasneawoy, Woodenhead, Chopin_Fan777 and Arturo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Weafreyeas, Bagleaglourd, Kreabeyut and Teaslean!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rabidharpist, David.allsopp and TristanChord!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lou!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Astrognash!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Djpeters!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mephistopheles/Polednice?

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tom Rasely and Prozac!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

LiLi and Empty_One!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Today*, *Monday 13th January*,
----------is a *special day* 
-------------on which TC members can *celebrate the birthday* 
-----------------------------of the forum's very own *knight in armour* -

------------------








--------------------*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOODY* - 
--------------------*HAVE A FABULOUS DAY!*

*Every best wish, TC Stalwart!*


----------



## Taggart

We're all rooting for Moody!










Happy Birthday

Hope you have a nice time and get a suitable cake:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Moira, Chickenstring and DeadlyKomplexx!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sospiro and Ripvanwinkle!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Diogo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Weinermr and Violinnostalgics!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasati, Ezydriver and Florian Linckus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sztubus, Heather and SimPiano!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SEWDaVicious and Lülü!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

BigBoodie and Barger!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Meovcorz, DrKilroy, Cameron_Nelson and Festat!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ThePennyDrops and Rehydration!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Newbjman!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ernie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cato and Bacjoh!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Adriannasmith7!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Operadiva!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cristofori Privitera!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GodSaveTheQueen and Arshak!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tibby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Huilunsoittaja!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


A little bit of birdsong from Vivaldi to celebrate!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TheProudSquire said:


> :cheers:


YA GOT DAT RITE!!
:tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jedi Knight!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Morigan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Chopinator!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_one!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

krames!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tonyc77!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mita saha!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

To Me!!!

:cheers:

Edit:

I forgot to add the obligatory cake:



Weeeee!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> To Me!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Wait, do you mean yourself or someone named "Me"?


----------



## ProudSquire

It is my birthday today, so yep, definitely was referring to myself. 

Yay!


----------



## Ingélou

:guitar: *Happy Birthday, ProudSquire, :clap: 
and many happy returns of the day. 
Have a fabulous time!* :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Thank you so much, Ingélou! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>
















>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ProudSquire

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>


Thank you very much, Taggart!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nathan_Luis_Steinke and Forte!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Scottie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ian!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Juliannah and ProfessorMaple!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mz B Flute!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fsharpmajor!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Oboe_chick!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bibliography!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Redrose, violinland, Almaviva and SimonH!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Neo Romanza, Padmaiyangar and Kryten!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Draenen and An4kin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Django!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gustaw!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jlouden, FlyMe and Taviyamato!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Warren!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Eliana

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jprice, Sachs and LindenLea!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DiscographyRameau!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Requiescat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Serenade!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vivaciouswagnerian!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Hpowders!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Pizzicato and Patricio Madrigal Cauduro!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SwedishCheese and Starless_Eyes!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GoneBaroque!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kurkikohtaus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Andrea, Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Silky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

The_unexpected!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lexophile!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ArthurBrain and Alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nfrancoisa!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Musique_Girl!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Frederik Magle!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cruentus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Emiellucifuge!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jib and An Die Freude!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sopisue and Sergio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
D.SCH!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Marios!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Xretrojapan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Scented Letters!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It was my brother's birthday today, he turned 25. ^_^


----------



## scratchgolf

Yesterday was mine. 37 

Going to see Beethoven's 9th tomorrow in Dallas. Best birthday present ever!!


----------



## ProudSquire

scratchgolf said:


> Yesterday was mine. 37
> 
> Going to see Beethoven's 9th tomorrow in Dallas. Best birthday present ever!!


Sorry, Scratchgolf, but your birthday didn't show up on the forum's event/birthday notifications, but if it did, then I may have possibly missed, and for that I apologize. Still, it's not too late to celebrate!

*A Very Happy belated Birthday wish to you*

Scratchgolf!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jimread!!!

:cheers:


----------



## scratchgolf

TheProudSquire said:


> Sorry, Scratchgolf, but your birthday didn't show up on the forum's event/birthday notifications, but if it did, then I may have possibly missed, and for that I apologize. Still, it's not too late to celebrate!
> 
> *A Very Happy belated Birthday wish to you*
> 
> Scratchgolf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Actually I checked my profile and realized I had it blocked. Such a shame. I've been looking forward to the happy birthday wish all year. TYVM, and it was a wonderful birthday.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MichaelSolo, Megtutu and Rania!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Santo DiPiazza and Zekyjr!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Charismatictadpole!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Z9kd3d9 , Editor and Xerryta!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Paulguterl, Lance and DaDirkNL!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Krummhorn and Laura Antonia K!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Frederik Magle

Happy birthday, Lars!!! (Krummhorn)


----------



## Taggart

>>>>Ingélou


----------



## Winterreisender

Happy birthday, Ingelou


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!

-(๑☆‿ ☆#)ᕗ


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Trout.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!

[ミ☆ HAPPY BIRTHDAY ☆彡]⌒ヾ(･ω-｡)~♪



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Klavierspieler!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Op.123

My birthday was yesterday, maybe it's not registered in the system.


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday for yesterday, Burroughs - hope you have a fab year! *


----------



## hpowders

Yes!!! Let me add my Happy Birthday wishes to one terrific poster!! Many more, Burroughs!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Best wishes Burroughs.










Your birthday is on your profile settings and you can decide to share it if you want:










Sorry we missed it though!


----------



## Op.123

Thank-you all, it is really nice of you, you are all very kind 
:tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Motoboy!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Daniel!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mstar and MrPlayerismus!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nightman

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jeff W!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Feathers!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Amfortas!!!



:cheers:


----------



## amfortas

Aw, thanks. You shouldn't have.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ComposerOfAvantGarde!!!

(∩▂∩) *✧₊✪͡◡ू✪͡


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thank you very much! I had a brilliant day, got some very special gifts and had a brilliant time with the people in my life closest to my heart.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Aleazk!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SiegendesLicht and RhetoricRhino!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cnote11.



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nevohteeb!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Hesoos!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy* *Birthday*

Itullian, RonPrice and Trazom!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy* *Birthday *

Winterreisender!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Winterreisender

Thanks, ProudSquire!! What a lovely emoticon


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Tristan

^Thanks! 

Still have a few more hours here in California, but I'm looking forward to being 18 =)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Avguste!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Sonata

Happy birthday Avguste!

And I have to add also: Happy birthday to my little girl! Today is her second birthday.  I still remember listening to Chopin's nocturnes when she was born!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Brotagonist!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MozartsGhost and Lennart!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ravndal!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ShropshireMoose!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Happy Birthday

jim prideaux


----------



## Ingélou

*Yes, many happy returns of the day, jim prideaux! Push the boat out!*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kv466!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mtmailey and Luismsoaresmartins!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Bix and Flamme!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Schumann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Turangalîla!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasazi, Spectrum and shangoyal!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itywltmt!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DTut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Barry!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jani!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Yoshi!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kontrapunctus and Aksel!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

FrankGC and Arpeggio!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crudblud!!!









:cheers:


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

The happiness in this thread is overwhelming.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

StevenOBrien!!!










:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

david.allsopp!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lou and Katie!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sospiro!!!



:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

TheProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Sospiro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:




Thank you! .............


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kansenji!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DrKilroy!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rehydration!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ernie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Chopinator!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_One!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

To TheProudSquire















Have a lovely day


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday, Proud Squire -*









*Health & happiness to you!*
:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

Ingélou said:


> *Happy Birthday, Proud Squire -*
> 
> View attachment 64574
> 
> 
> *Health & happiness to you!*
> :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


Thank you so very much, Ingélou. :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

Taggart said:


> To TheProudSquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day


Much obliged, Taggart. :cheers:


----------



## Taggart

PeteW

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PeteW

Taggart said:


> PeteW
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Thankyou so much!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fsharpmajor!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Almaviva!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Neo Romanza!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SeptimalTritone!



:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

To hpowders















Have a great day


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday, hpowders!*










*Wishing you joy & harmony...*


----------



## hpowders

Thanks a lot Ingélou and Taggart for the wonderful birthday greeting! Another 39th birthday! :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Here's another glass raised! *:cheers:

*Happy Birthday*

hpowders!!!


----------



## hpowders

ProudSquire said:


> *Here's another glass raised! *:cheers:
> 
> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> hpowders!!!


Thank you so much ProudSquire. I just came back from my birthday celebration dinner! :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

PeterPowerPop!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

pianissimo


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy birthday*

Frederik Magle!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy birthday*

Emiellucifuge!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Scratchgolf!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DiesIraeVIX!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Rania!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SimonNZ!!!









:cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

How very kind of you. Thank you very much.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DaDirkNL!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Krummhorn!!!









:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>Ingélou


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

‎(¯`♥´¯)
`•.¸.•´
…(.¸•´¯`•.
::: (\_(\....)
*: (=' :') ∩ *♫♪♥♥[̲̅̅H̲̅][̲̅̅A̲̅][̲̅̅P̲̅][̲̅̅P̲̅][̲̅̅Y̲̅] [̲̅̅B̲̅][̲̅̅I̲̅][̲̅̅R̲̅][̲̅̅T̲̅][̲̅̅H̲̅][̲̅̅D̲̅][̲̅̅A̲̅][̲̅̅Y̲̅]♥♥♫♪
•.. (,(")(")¤°.¸¸.•´¯`⊰♥⊱ *Ingélou* ⊰♥⊱

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!



:cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Happy belated birthday, Ingélou! :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MoonlightSonata!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

dzc4627!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Klavierspieler!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Motoboy!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Daniel!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jeff W and Der Leiermann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Feathers!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ComposerOfAvantGarde!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

aleazk!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday America! (not a member named America, the actual America)

:clap: :trp: :cheers:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy Birthday America! (not a member named America, the actual America)
> 
> :clap: :trp: :cheers:


Born 4.6 billion years ago. Congrats on such a long life, USA!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

SiegendesLicht!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cnote11!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rock_ape and Nevohteeb!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itullian and trazom!!!









:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday, Itullian - 
Have a fabulous time.....
*








*... and many happy returns of the day!
*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>









Have a great time Itullian


----------



## Taggart

All the best Trazom - have a lovely day.


----------



## Ingélou

*Have a fab birthday, Trazom!
*









*Push the boat out!*


----------



## Itullian

Thank you all!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Winterreisender!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

thegoigx15022!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!



:cheers:


----------



## Tristan

^Thanks again! Happy to be 19. Can't believe I was only 16 when I joined this site


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

brotagonist!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MozartsGhost and Überstürzter Neumann!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Doantuanvu1928 and Ravndal!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ShropshireMoose!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mamascarlatti!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

kv466!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MagicMark!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Creatio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## breakup

Happy birthday Henry.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

mtmailey and luismsoaresmartins!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bix and Flamme!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Turangalîla!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasazi!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Spectrum and Shangoyal!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

itywltmt!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Orfeo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DTut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Siegfried!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Barry!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jani!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Yoshi!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gaspard de la Nuit!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kontrapunctus and Aksel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Kontrapunctus and Aksel!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you so much!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Souhayl!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Abraham Lincoln!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Abraham Lincoln!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Danke schön! :'P


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Danke schön! :'P


Are you now FIFTEEN? Wow!!! You're growing up! How many more years until you can legally purchase alcohol?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you now FIFTEEN? Wow!!! You're growing up! How many more years until you can legally purchase alcohol?


I'm officially now 14. One year away from being a child prodigy. ;_;


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm officially now 14. One year away from being a child prodigy. ;_;


lol 

lololololololololololololololol


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sadams!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

FrankGC and Arpeggio!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crudblud!!!

♪ღ♪*•.¸¸¸.•*¨¨*•.¸¸¸.•*•♪ღ♪¸.•*¨¨*•.¸¸¸.•*•♪ღ♪•*
♪ღ♪░H░A░P░P░Y░ B░I░R░T░H░D░A░Y░░♪ღ♪
*•♪ღ♪*•.¸¸¸.•*¨¨*•.¸¸¸.•*•♪¸.•*¨¨*•.¸¸¸.•*•♪ღ♪•«

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

StevenOBrien!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

david.allsopp!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Katie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

We're all rooting for Moody!










Happy Birthday


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday, moody!
Hope the coming year is on song for you.
*









*Have a lovely day!*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sospiro!!!



:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Sospiro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you! ..................


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Sospiro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Many happy returns with lots of fine opera's :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Many happy returns with lots of fine opera's :tiphat:


:tiphat:

Thank you!

The list is a bit sparse at the moment

Written on Skin
Il trovatore
Falstaff

but hopefully there'll be more when houses release their new schedules.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DrKilroy!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rehydration!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!



:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Huilunsoittaja!!









Happy Birthday to yoooouuuu!!​


----------



## Pugg

*Happy Birthday Renée Fleming*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_one!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

notreally!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fsharpmajor!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GreenMamba and SeptimalTritone!!!









:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday GreenMamba and SeptimalTritone!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

hpowders!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PeterPowerPop!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Weston!!!!!!


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder!!!!!!


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Happy Birthday to a fellow Aries!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Frederik!!!










:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Frederik! Hope you have a lovely day and once again thank you for this wonderful site.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Emiellucifuge!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Scratchgolf!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DiesIraeCX!!!

:cheers:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> DiesIraeCX!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks, ProudSquire!

The big three o. It's lunch with my parents, _The Jungle Book_ movie, and then naturally, drinking with pals at nighttime. 

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Zekyjr!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SimoNZ!!!



:cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

Thank you very much.

And happy birthday Karl Marx


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Simon :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DaDirkNL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ilarion

Today I'm 55 years young!!! YAY, the double nickle - And I'm 'sposed to be happy?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Ilarion said:


> Today I'm 55 years young!!! YAY, the double nickle - And I'm 'sposed to be happy?:lol:


Congratulations, on the other end, I am younger but still have to get there


----------



## sospiro

Ilarion said:


> Today I'm 55 years young!!! YAY, the double nickle - And I'm 'sposed to be happy? :lol:


Happy Birthday!

You're still in your prime.


----------



## Ilarion

sospiro said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> You're still in your prime.


Bless you, sospiro - Frankly, at this point I feel that I am 3/4 of the way up the mountain called Life...:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Have a nice day and many happy returns : *Krummhorn*:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*Krummhorn - your birthday? 
Wow - have a perfect day, 
and many happy returns!* :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Krummhorn


----------



## sospiro

*







Happy Birthday to dear Krummhorn!!!!!







*​


----------



## Ilarion

How cool is that?! Our Mate Krummhorn has his the day after mine:angel::tiphat:

Happy B-day, Cromorne(french version of Krummhorn)


----------



## Frederik Magle

Happy birthday, Krummhorn! :tiphat:

And all the best wishes for a wonderful year ahead!

-Frederik


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou​


----------



## sospiro

^^^

Happy Birthday Ingélou?  Nothing on the forum calendar so I detect some insider knowledge here.

I'm sure this Taggart fellow is correct so I reckon birthday greetings are in order. 










Have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Ingélou, many happy returns :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Ingélou​





sospiro said:


> ^^^
> 
> Happy Birthday Ingélou?
> Nothing on the forum calendar so I detect some insider knowledge here.
> 
> I'm sure this Taggart fellow is correct so I reckon birthday greetings are in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!!





Pugg said:


> Happy Birthday Ingélou, many happy returns


Thanks very much, friends. :tiphat:
I'm having a lovely birthday so far - spending it with the man I love. :--)


----------



## Krummhorn

Thanks to all for the well wishing. I don't feel any different than the day before, just another year closer to having to renew my driver's license in 2018. 

Proud to be 68 - proud to be a senior citizen and old codger, too.


----------



## Ingélou

Krummhorn said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishing. I don't feel any different than the day before, just another year closer to having to renew my driver's license in 2018.
> 
> Proud to be 68 - proud to be a senior citizen and old codger, too.


*Wise* old codger!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MoonlightSonata!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy* *Birthday*

dzc4627!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Klavierspieler!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Motoboy!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Daniel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MrPlayerismus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jorge Hereth!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Atrahasis!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

zhopin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
aleazk!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SiegendesLicht!!!

:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday SiegendesLicht from me too!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Nevohteeb!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trazom and Itullian!!!



:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

*Happy Birthday Trazom and Itullian from me too!

Hope you both have a lovely day.*


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday

Trazom and Itullian!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Winterreisender!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Happy Birthday, Tristan!*

:trp: :cheers:

(I'm filling in for ProudSquire: he's either on vacation or had one too many in The Tavern Of Truth.)


----------



## ProudSquire

JosefinaHW said:


> *Happy Birthday, Tristan!*
> 
> :trp: :cheers:
> 
> (I'm filling in for ProudSquire: he's either on vacation or had one too many in The Tavern Of Truth.)


lol a mini vacation to the beach it was


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lensky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

kg4fxg!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Brotagonist!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MozartsGhost and Überstürzter Neumann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ravndal!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

ShropshireMoose!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

roudSquire: I don't see ShropshireMosse in the birthday section of the home page; do some people send their birthdates to you? Just curious....


----------



## ProudSquire

JosefinaHW said:


> roudSquire: I don't see ShropshireMosse in the birthday section of the home page; do some people send their birthdates to you? Just curious....


Not really. I'm able to see the birth dates if I'm not logged in. I think it could be a time difference thing, possibly. :]


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mamascarlatti!!!



:cheers:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vronsky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kv466!!!



:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Creatio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mtmaile and Uismsoaresmartins!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bix and Flamme!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Cimirro!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasazi!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Shangoyal!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Xuantu!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

itywltmt!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Orfeo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DTut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
John T!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Yoshi!!!









:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gaspard de la Nuit!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kontrapunctus and Aksel!!!










:cheers:


----------



## Guest

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Kontrapunctus and Aksel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you so much. Mine is actually tomorrow, the 10th! Maybe there's a time zone problem.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you so much. Mine is actually tomorrow, the 10th! Maybe there's a time zone problem.


Happy Birthday, many happy returns.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus, the world has certainly been blest by your arrival here!!! I KNOW I am privileged to have you as a friend! 'Wishing you a marvelous year and many more! :kiss:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Souhayl!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Abraham Lincoln!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sadams!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday, 'Taggart', my fabulous spouse!*
*Many happy returns. *


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> *Happy Birthday, 'Taggart', my fabulous spouse!*
> *Many happy returns. *


Is that his birthday costume Ingélou ?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Taggart!!!

Wishing you a wonderful weekend and a fabulous year!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WaterRat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

FrankGC and Arpeggio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WarmWater and Crudblud!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

StevenOBrien!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

David.allsopp!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Katie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Seven four!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huyuitcs!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Sospiro!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Sospiro!!!

I hope all your wishes come true this year.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rehydration!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ernie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Huilunsoittaja!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bettina

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday *
> 
> Huilunsoittaja!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Hope you have a great birthday, Huilunsoittaja! Thanks for everything that you do on TC!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bettina said:


> Hope you have a great birthday, Huilunsoittaja! Thanks for everything that you do on TC!


Thank you Bettina and ProudSquire and all! It's been a good day so far, and this weekend will be continued celebrations with friends.


----------



## ldiat

Leontyne Price turns 90!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Wicked_one!!!

wishing you a very happy birthday. All the best.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fsharpmajor!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

GreenMamba and SeptimalTritone!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> GreenMamba and SeptimalTritone!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Two of our greats born on the same day!!! Happy Birthday and a Wonderful Year. Please stop in and visit us.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
hpowders!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bettina

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> hpowders!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Happy birthday to my favorite TC poster!! :tiphat: hpowders, I hope you have a wonderful day filled with great music--including Bach's chaconne in its original form, not in Schumann's "improved" version! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Happy birthday to my favorite TC poster!! :tiphat: hpowders, I hope you have a wonderful day filled with great music--including Bach's chaconne in its original form, not in Schumann's "improved" version! :lol:


Well aren't you sweet, Bettina! You made me feel terrific! I'm absolutely overwhelmed!!

I'm so sorry I had to be born on Beethoven's death day. It was unintentional!

Knowing that though makes my birthday a bit more reflective.

Robert Schumann has been banned from my house....for two days... :lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> hpowders!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you, ProudSquire! Very nice of you to think of me!

At this time, I need an engineer's calculator to figure out the "damage"!! :lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, HPowders!

I hope I have made a selection that you enjoy:


----------



## laurie

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> hpowders!!!
> 
> :cheers:


...This! Hope you're enjoying your day, spent with the people ~ & the music! ~ that you love! :kiss:


----------



## hpowders

JosefinaHW said:


> Happy Birthday, HPowders!
> 
> I hope I have made a selection that you enjoy:


Oh wow! Thank you JosefinaHW!! The complete Bach organ works!! Those selections will keep me busy for a week! 

Thanks too for your kind good wishes!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> ...This! Hope you're enjoying your day, spent with the people ~ & the music! ~ that you love! :kiss:


Thank you laurie for the very nice birthday greeting!

(I hope you enjoy the Brahms Violin Concerto with Rachel Barton Pine! Let me know what you think!  )


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PeterPowerPop!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*A Happy belated Birthday wish*

JosefinaHW!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *A Happy belated Birthday wish*
> 
> JosefinaHW!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you very much!!! It's great to be given the opportunity to celebrate it again. :cheers:

I'll share a funny card that I received.


----------



## Guest

Happy belated birthday! I keep forgetting to check that section!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Frederik!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Frederik!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Lordy, Lordy, look who's 40.:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Happy Birthday *and a* Belated Happy Easter, Frederik!*

I hope you will also welcome a greeting from the Beyond: 










Thank you for your gorgeous music and this wonderful forum.

Josefina


----------



## KenOC

Yes indeed, Frederik's 40th today, April 17! Wishing our generous benefactor all the best today, and every day for that matter.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides, DiesIraeCX, scratchgolf!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rania!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SimoNZ!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DaDirkNL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Krummie.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy happy birthday*

Krummhorn!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn

Thanks for the greetings. Don't feel any older than I did yesterday though. Next year (2018) will be the shocker for me when I reach 70 ... but at least my sister is older and currently 75 . . . now _that's_ old!!


----------



## Frederik Magle

Happy birthday, Lars! Hope you are having a wonderful day - and have a great year ahead!! :tiphat::trp::cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Krummhorn said:


> Thanks for the greetings. Don't feel any older than I did yesterday though. Next year (2018) will be the shocker for me when I reach 70 ... but at least my sister is older and currently 75 . . . now _that's_ old!!


My nan use to say: the devil is even older.
( she's 92)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MoonlightSonata!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

dzc4627!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Klavierspieler!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

motoboy!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Daniel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jeff W and Chronochromie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

IraKlairl!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bettina!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Bettina!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Many Happy returns.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Many Happy returns.


Thank you so much, Pugg!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina, enjoy your special day!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Bettina, enjoy your special day!!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to receiving some classical CDs today!


----------



## Vaneyes

Bettina said:


> Thanks! I'm looking forward to receiving some classical CDs today!


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


>


This is beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Bettina, enjoy your special day!!


Happy Birthday! :trp:



Vaneyes said:


>


Given our recent discussions, a fruit basket may or may not be the most appropriate gift! Bettina, careful with that pineapple! :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Happy Birthday! :trp:
> 
> Given our recent discussions, a fruit basket may or may not be the most appropriate gift! Bettina, careful with that pineapple! :lol:


Thanks for the warning! :lol: I guess I'd better stick with the bananas! That trumpet in your emoticon looks pretty sexy too!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the warning! :lol: I guess I'd better stick with the bananas! That trumpet in your emoticon looks pretty sexy too!


I chose the :trp: just for that reason! :lol:

Yeah, I'd stick with the bananas. Vaneyes was being stingy with the kumquats, but I can get you some! It is your special day after all! Here's a free "Did You Know" just for your birthday: Did you know that kumquats are known as cumquats in Australian English?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> This is beautiful! Thank you!


Good thing he changed it.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Good thing he changed it.


What was it before? I didn't see it until after it had been edited!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> What was it before? I didn't see it until after it had been edited!


It would be too risqué for me to say.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> It would be too risqué for me to say.


Too bad I missed it!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Too bad I missed it!


Sorry I didn't make a copy.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jorge Hereth!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Atrahasis!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Wait a sec, how do you all seem to know members' birthdays? Is it listed somewhere?

If it is, I probably lie about it. I do that compulsively. I mean, sometimes the year makes sense but then I change around the date even though it wouldn't be relevant.


----------



## ProudSquire

Minor Sixthist said:


> Wait a sec, how do you all seem to know members' birthdays? Is it listed somewhere?
> 
> If it is, I probably lie about it. I do that compulsively. I mean, sometimes the year makes sense but then I change around the date even though it wouldn't be relevant.


The calendar has the birth dates listed. As for knowing whether it's their actual birthday or if they've lied about it, I do not know. I simply presume that it's indeed the person's real birthday and wish them a happy birthday. And for the most part, they've been pretty consistent so far.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

zhopin!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Krummhorn said:


> Thanks for the greetings. Don't feel any older than I did yesterday though. Next year (2018) will be the shocker for me when I reach 70 ... but at least my sister is older and currently 75 . . . now _that's_ old!!


Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Krummhorn!

P.S. If I remember correctly you are a great fan of Messiaen's music. I've been listening to and watching one of his pieces for the first time this past month: his opera _Saint Francois d'Assise_..... I'm not giving up but I would greatly appreciate some insight into this piece, why approx. 4.5 hours? why all the repetitions? Thanks and,

I wish you many more wonderful years!


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Bettina!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bettina!!! Let me know if and when you are heading back to Cornell; I will drive up and meet you.


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Jorge Hereth!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Sorry that I missed your b-day, Jorge! I hope you have a fabulous year!

Bear Hug and Three Kisses


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Happy Birthday, Aleazk!!!

I see Proud Squire is back at the Tavern of Truth, so you'll have to settle for me wishing you the Happy B-Day.

All the Best!

*:kiss:


----------



## hpowders

Happy Birthday in an hour and 15 minutes to SiegendesLicht!! :cheers:

We don't always agree, but I find your posts to be thoughtful and provocative!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, SiegendesLicht!!!

I don't know where to begin.... I'm still stuck on figuring out what to send you as a wedding present. 

*You have enriched my life greatly. *:kiss:


----------



## Bettina

Warm wishes for a happy birthday, SiegendesLicht! I'm so grateful to have you as a friend on TC. Your passion for music is inspiring!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SiegendesLicht!!!

:cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Thank you Hpowders, Josefina, Bettina and ProudSquire! It is a joy to be friends with you all.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thank you Hpowders, Josefina, Bettina and ProudSquire! It is a joy to be friends with you all.


Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Thankfully this day is almost over. The only thing that's left is to read up on the current train schedule and whether tomorrow I will be able to get to the sea at all.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tony Vella!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Nevohteeb!!!

:cheers:


----------



## hpowders

ProudSquire said:


> The calendar has the birth dates listed. As for knowing whether it's their actual birthday or if they've lied about it, I do not know. I simply presume that it's indeed the person's real birthday and wish them a happy birthday. And for the most part, they've been pretty consistent so far.


And here I thought you memorized them all. Another bubble burst!!

Only kidding. I knew about the calendar. Very convenient!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itullian and trazom!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Winterreisender!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Flamme

And Izolda?!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Lensky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Tristan

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Tristan!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you 

Sorry, no Isolde in the picture yet


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Brotagonist!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*A Very Happy Belated Birthday Wish to*

Ravndal, MozartsGhost, and Überstürzter Neumann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Belated Birthday 
*
ShropshireMoose!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Tallisman

Criiiiikey, you're prolific, aren't you?


----------



## ProudSquire

Far from it, me thinks!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Minor Sixthist!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bettina

Happy B'day, Minor Sixthist! May all your wishes come true, especially your dream of inventing a time machine and visiting Bizet!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Happy B'day, Minor Sixthist! May all your wishes come true, especially your dream of inventing a time machine and visiting Bizet!


Happy Bizet, Minor Sixthist! Get it? Bizet sounds like birthday!  Klassik made a funny! 

Hopefully my corny joke isn't the best present you receive, but I am a corn expert. Well, something like that.  Anyway, I hope you have an enjoyable birthday today!


----------



## ProudSquire

*A Happy belated birthday*

Mamascarlatti!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vronsky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kv466!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

mtmailey and luismsoaresmartins!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Bix and Flamme!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

sbmonty!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

stejo and cimirro!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Bettina

Happy birthday, Cimirro! I'm looking forward to your October piece in a couple of days.


----------



## cimirro

ProudSquire, :cheers: Take a beer specially from The Tavern of Truth!!! Always very kind of you keep remembering the members here!

Bettina, thank you so much, 
just less than 24 hours and the October piece will be waiting for you! 

Best
Artur


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Anasazi!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday 
*
Shangoyal!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itywltmt!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Larkenfield and Orfeo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DTut!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Siegfried!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

John T!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gaspard de la Nuit!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday *

Kontrapunctus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Happy birthday Kontrapunctus , have a great day and many years to come.

:cheers::trp::guitar:


----------



## Guest

Thank you! I'm blessed to have such great friends.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Abraham Lincoln!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sadams!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Biirthday
*
Sprite!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WaterRat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Armanvd!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Arpeggio!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WarmWater and Crudblud!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

StevenOBrien!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Belated Happy Birthday* (December 3rd)

Taggart


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

david.allsopp!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Seven four and Empty_One!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Traverso

:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Traverso :cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Belated Happy Birthday, Traverso!!!

:trp: :cheers: :kiss:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crystal!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Crystal, many happy returns.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_one!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

The MOST IMPORTANT birthday of them all!  Happy Birthday,
Proud Squire!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you for all the good wishes you send us throughout the year!!!

You are truly WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

JosefinaHW said:


> The MOST IMPORTANT birthday of them all!  Happy Birthday,
> Proud Squire!!!


Thank you so very much, JoseFinaHW. This means a lot, I really appreciate it.

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes you send us throughout the year!!!
> 
> You are truly WONDERFUL!!!


The Pleasure is all mine!


----------



## Taggart

ProudSquire!
​


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday to YOU!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Johnnie Burgess!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Johnnie Burgess!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you.:tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PeterPowerPop!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

'great to see this thread active again. I was concerned that the lack of b-day announcements had something to do with recent network problems.


----------



## ProudSquire

JosefinaHW said:


> 'great to see this thread active again. I was concerned that the lack of b-day announcements had something to do with recent network problems.


^^

Also, there weren't a lot of birthdays this month, aside from 2 I believe. There should be more coming though.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
JosefinaHW!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> JosefinaHW!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday
> *
> JosefinaHW!!!
> 
> :cheers:


A very happy birthday Josefina, keep healthy and I wish you many good years to come.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Frederik!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DiesIraeCX!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Prodromides!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Rania!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DaDirkNL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Krummhorn!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Frederik Magle

Happy birthday, Lars (Krummhorn)!! :tiphat:


----------



## BayHalt

Happy birthday to all of you.


----------



## Taggart

to Ingélou​


----------



## Art Rock

Happy birthday Ingélou! And belated happy birthday to Lars.


----------



## Ingélou

Belated Happy Birthday to Lars - hope you had a wonderful day, and many happy returns. xx


----------



## Annied

Happy birthday Ingélou, we share the same day, although probably not the same year of birth.


----------



## Ingélou

Annied said:


> Happy birthday Ingélou, we share the same day, although probably not the same year of birth.


Happy Birthday to you, Annied - hope you're having a fab day, and many happy returns. xx


----------



## Annied

Thank you. I'm currently in Bavaria and after a lovely afternoon stretched out on the shady part of the balcony I was sent indoors about an hour ago by the mother and father of thunderstorms that's still rattling around the Inn valley as I type. Luckily I just made it downstairs in time to cover my e-bike, which doesn't take too kindly to being drenched for several hours, before the worst of it started.

Hope your day's been good too.


----------



## ProudSquire

Happy birthday, Ingélou and Annied. 

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Trout!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Ingelou! I wish you a year full of beauty, wonderful surprises, good memories and the very best of everything else!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MoonlightSonata!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

dzc4627!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

motoboy!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Daniel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Capeditiea!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*A Happy Belated Birthday to*

Jeff W and Chronochromie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
shirime!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

aleazk!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SiegendesLicht!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Merl

Happy Birthday to my mate Kev. He's not on this site and doesn't do classical music but he's a top bloke. He takes a mean photo, though.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Happy Birthday to my mate Kev. He's not on this site and doesn't do classical music but he's a top bloke. He takes a mean photo, though.


Awww!
Can't he come on the site and do non-classical music, and post on the photography thread in the community forum?

Happy birthday to him. :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

SarahTG!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Nevohteeb!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itullian and trazom!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Winterreisender!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Tristan

Thank you! 

22. So old now


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Lensky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MozartsGhost and Überstürzter Neumann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Mamascarlatti!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vronsky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kv466!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Bix, Flamme, mtmailey and luismsoaresmartins!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Turangalîla!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

stejo and cimirro!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

olivialees12!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Spectrum and shangoyal!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

itywltmt!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Larkenfield and Orfeo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Gaspard de la Nuit!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kontrapunctus!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Kontrapunctus!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you! It's very nice of you to keep track of birthdays.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sadams!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Sprite!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Birthday to my fabulous husband Taggart!* :kiss:









*Many happy returns - and lang may your lum reek. *
*All my love, Ingélou xxxxx*


----------



## LezLee

Best wishes to Ingélou’s fabulous husband! :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Taggart!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WaterRat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Arpeggio!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Merl

No one wished me Happy Birthday on the 1st. You horrible people! :-(


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> No one wished me Happy Birthday on the 1st. You horrible people! :-(


Nobody knew. If you look at the Calendar option on the menu bar you will see the birthdays of people who have made their date of birth public. On the forum front page you will see today's birthdays at the bottom and, if you make your age public, it will also show that It's all in edit my profile








Anyway, somewhat belatedly,







Merl - we've even got a piper for you


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> No one wished me Happy Birthday on the 1st. You horrible people! :-(


Happy Belated Birthday - hope you had a fab time, and many happy returns. :cheers:
From a 'happily horrible' admirer. xx


----------



## senza sordino

Merl said:


> No one wished me Happy Birthday on the 1st. You horrible people! :-(


I vaguely remember you mentioning in another thread that you were born in 1965. Or was this someone else? If you were, I'm four days older than you. I haven't included my birthday here on the options, so no one wishes me a happy birthday.


----------



## ProudSquire

Merl said:


> No one wished me Happy Birthday on the 1st. You horrible people! :-(


As mentioned above, if only you'd make that information public, we would celebrate your birthday ever so pompously!!! Nevertheless!!

A very Happy Belated Birthday to You, Merl!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*A very Happy Belated birthday To*

Armanvd!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Merl

senza sordino said:


> I vaguely remember you mentioning in another thread that you were born in 1965. Or was this someone else? If you were, I'm four days older than you. I haven't included my birthday here on the options, so no one wishes me a happy birthday.


Nah its 1964, I'm a year older, mate. :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
WarmWater and Crudblud!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

StevenOBrien!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

seven four and Empty_One!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Bourdon
​


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Ernie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy happy belated birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_one!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Johnnie Burgess!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

warren!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

PeterPowerPop!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Autumn Leaves!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

JosefinaHW!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

ProudSquire said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> JosefinaHW!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Many Thanks! It's been a wonderful week so far and I plan to continued to celebrate the rest of the month!


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'm not stealing your fire, ProudSquire. You know I ADORE you for your dedication to wishing all of us a happy birthday, but I'm logged on now and I don't know when I'll be logged on again, so .....

Dear Frederik, I wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY and another year full of beauty, love, creation, inspiration and everything else you wish for yourself and your family!!!

I am no poet, but I am so grateful for this wonderful forum and all the MANY, MANY things I've learned on here and the wonderful people I have been privileged to meet on here because of YOU!

It's also fabulous and--in your case--an absolute delight to share the same constellation. 

Like the Russians: A bear hug, a shot of unflavored vodka out of a glass bottle, and three kisses!

Always, My Best of You and Your Family!!!

Josefina


----------



## ProudSquire

No, not at all. I'm glad that you did. I want more people to take an active role if possible. So thank you.


And a very happy birthday, Frederik!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fredx2098, ProudSquire and I would like to be the first to wish you a

Happy Birthday! 


Hopefully you will enjoy this video some time after your celebrations. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Caroline! There are many other Beethoven fans on here....






https://www.talkclassical.com/326-what-your-favorite-beethoven-16.html?highlight=Beethoven


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DiesIraeCX!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Prodromides!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Happy Birthday, Rania!

*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

DaDirkNL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Potiphera

*Happy Birthday Krummhorn*

It's Captain Krummhorn's birthday to day !

Many happy returns of the day, Krummhorn! :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Happy Birthday Krummhorn.
Thank you for all you do :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Trout!

Fly fishing? Schubert? Both?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, MoonlightSonata!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, dzc4627!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday to Everyone Born on This Date!!!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Muddy and GioCar!!!

:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Birthday, Klavierspieler! :cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Jeff W and Chronochromie!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CR Santa!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Hollani!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Atrahasis!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Amfortas!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

shirime!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

aleazk!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

CyrilWashbrook!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tony Vella!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Itullian and trazom!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Tristan!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Tristan

Thank you ProudSquire


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Lensky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

MozartsGhost and Überstürzter Neumann!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

* jim prideaux*

:tiphat:​


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Minor Sixthist!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

copper!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
mamascarlatti!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Vronsky!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

jpguitar999!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

50iL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Griim!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Kv466!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Turangalîla!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

stejo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
itywltmt!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Gaspard de la Nuit!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Selby!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Sprite!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

WaterRat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Armanvd!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crudblud!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Seven four!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Crystal!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

AtypicalOptimist!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Fugue Meister!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Huilunsoittaja!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday*

Wicked_one!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
Crudblud!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Happy Birthday
*
DaDirkNL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Merl

Happy Birthday to my good buddy, Malx I'm not sure how old he is but I believe he saw the Magna Carta being signed, live and remembers Dunfermline winning a trophy*. 😄

*_Has this ever happened? _


----------



## Malx

Thanks, I think, Merl!
To be fair King John and I did share the odd flagon of ale together just about lunch -time (12.15), and yes I can recall Dunfermline winning TWO major trophies and reaching the semi-final of a European competition not to mention a plethora of Fife Cups .


----------

